# Forum > News > Help & Support > Report Bugs >  invisible topics?

## QuadroTony

im curious why i cant see this topic atall at first page of topics of that section?

how many topics also invisible for me lol?
i only noticed it when i was at main list of forum sections

----------


## Eryx

Trade section works differently from the rest of the forum when it comes to "bumping" - Posting in a thread does not bring it to top of the list again.
To bring a thread to the top of the list again, the thread creator has 2 options. 1: Free bump (every 6 hours), 2: Paid bumps(automatic) every X hours.

----------


## QuadroTony

> Trade section works differently from the rest of the forum when it comes to "bumping" - Posting in a thread does not bring it to top of the list again.
> To bring a thread to the top of the list again, the thread creator has 2 options. 1: Free bump (every 6 hours), 2: Paid bumps(automatic) every X hours.


and i cant sort it by Last post done timestamp?

----------

